# OpenVPN on Touchpad with Alpha



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

I would like to know if anyone has had any success getting OpenVPN to work on the alpha release? I don't know if a kernel has been created that has TUN support but if you have dried and had success or failure please respond.

I don't want to crowd the project with this post so that's why I brought it here. If i shouldn't have then please let me know and I will post there instead. Thank you.


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

I have vpnconnections running so TUN must be built in


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Where was the tun.ko located? Usually it's at lib/modules/ correct? Do you know if it is modprobe or insmod?


----------



## jimmyz (Oct 15, 2011)

I think its built into the kernel. I can't remember command but can't u view running modules, catmod? Sorry I'm fuzzy on the details. Have u tried vpnconnections?


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

is it in the market? Can't find it.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Actually I just found it and that program doesn't work for OpenVPN type connections.


----------



## hattybin (Aug 26, 2011)

I got it working. OpenVPN and the TUN driver are there. Use terminal to setup openvpn's config and autostart if so desired. Just copy certs/keys over with USB mode.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

hattybin said:


> I got it working. OpenVPN and the TUN driver are there. Use terminal to setup openvpn's config and autostart if so desired. Just copy certs/keys over with USB mode.


Would love to know how you have it done. I have OpenVPN installer and OpenVPN settings installed, can't get it to work. I've never used the terminal to make it work, any help you can provide would be great.


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok it appears that TUN support has already been built into Alpha. The error that I was having is that when I installed via OpenInstaller and OpenVPN settings everything looked good but it wouldn't connect. Based on the post above by hattybin confirming that it worked on this phone through the terminal I was able to go in and better troubleshoot my error.

To make a long story short: to get OpenVPN to work on my EVO I had a iproute line in my config( iproute /system/xbin/iproute-wrapper.sh ) and the file was placed in the xbin folder with the correct permissions. However, once I removed this line from the config the VPN connected immediately. So you don't need this (if you have it) on the Tablet. Apparently it can handle the iproute wrapping by itself.


----------



## tedmundson (Oct 15, 2011)

"bridges86406 said:


> Ok it appears that TUN support has already been built into Alpha. The error that I was having is that when I installed via OpenInstaller and OpenVPN settings everything looked good but it wouldn't connect. Based on the post above by hattybin confirming that it worked on this phone through the terminal I was able to go in and better troubleshoot my error.
> 
> To make a long story short: to get OpenVPN to work on my EVO I had a iproute line in my config( iproute /system/xbin/iproute-wrapper.sh ) and the file was placed in the xbin folder with the correct permissions. However, once I removed this line from the config the VPN connected immediately. So you don't need this (if you have it) on the Tablet. Apparently it can handle the iproute wrapping by itself.


How did you get the certs from your server I have been unable to bundled them


----------



## strifej (Oct 30, 2011)

bridges86406 said:


> Ok it appears that TUN support has already been built into Alpha. The error that I was having is that when I installed via OpenInstaller and OpenVPN settings everything looked good but it wouldn't connect. Based on the post above by hattybin confirming that it worked on this phone through the terminal I was able to go in and better troubleshoot my error.
> 
> To make a long story short: to get OpenVPN to work on my EVO I had a iproute line in my config( iproute /system/xbin/iproute-wrapper.sh ) and the file was placed in the xbin folder with the correct permissions. However, once I removed this line from the config the VPN connected immediately. So you don't need this (if you have it) on the Tablet. Apparently it can handle the iproute wrapping by itself.


Hi, I'm trying to debug openvpn on my touchpad too. I installed a cert from my vpn provider (a .p12 file). This installs fine into Android and I setup my openvpn profile to use that cert. It tries to connect for about 30-40 seconds then fails. The exact same procedure works fine on my android phone, so I know it's not server side.

I can't find any iproute* files in my /system/xbin folder. How did you debug in terminal?

Thanks


----------



## xigua2001 (Nov 28, 2011)

Search this forum and you will see some other items on this. I am having the same problems using the OpenVPNInstall, BusyBox, and OpenVPNSettings. I have followed the instructions but it still doesn't connect.


----------

